# amavisd can't start up

## aZZe

Hi!

I set up a server with gentoo postfix/dovecot/clamav/spamassassin/amavisd-new as I already did with several centos boxes before. When I try to start amavisd I get following error message:

```

Jan  5 12:18:18 obelix /etc/init.d/amavisd[7356]: Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

Jan  5 12:18:18 obelix /etc/init.d/amavisd[7357]: removed in the future.

Jan  5 12:18:18 obelix /etc/init.d/amavisd[7358]: Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

Jan  5 12:18:18 obelix /etc/init.d/amavisd[7365]: checkpath: mkdir: No such file or directory

Jan  5 12:18:18 obelix /etc/init.d/amavisd[7351]: ERROR: amavisd failed to start

```

I use a normal amavisd configuration as explained here: http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/Amavisd

Thanks for your help![/code]

----------

